# Pet holiday



## chelseabond (Nov 7, 2012)

hello everyone 
We have a small shihtzu a little girl and we are looking for someone to have her when we go on holiday later this year . Can anyone give us some information at all we live in northamptonshire thanks please help x


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

What information are you looking for?

The best way to find someone is to talk to local dog walkers.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

chelseabond said:


> hello everyone
> We have a small shihtzu a little girl and we are looking for someone to have her when we go on holiday later this year . Can anyone give us some information at all we live in northamptonshire thanks please help x


Contact your local council, the environmental health/licensing department will be able to give you a list of all the licensed boarders in your area.


----------

